# Tucson, AZ Ashton Event at Anthony's on Grant Road 5PM



## DirkT-cl (Mar 12, 2007)

There is an Ashton Event at Anthony's on Grant from 5-8 PM on Friday January 18th.

The Bruce and myself will be there along with a couple of non-forum friends.

Hope to see you all there!


----------

